# Bison Crock Pot Stroganoff



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing warms the soul up more on a cold winter day than a plate of hot buttered noodles smothered in Stroganoff.



Here's a quick and easy Stroganoff crock pot recipe using bison front shoulder steaks:
*
Ingredients:*
1 1/2 lb bison front shoulder steak 
Salt n pepper to taste
1 small onion, sliced
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/4 cup water
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
1 cube beef bouillon
2 tbsp flour
1/3 cup white wine
2 cups sliced fresh mushrooms
16 oz sour cream
1/3 cup - fresh parsley, chopped

*Directions:*
· Cut meat into 1" long strips.
· Place meat in the bottom of a crock pot and then season with salt and pepper.
· Layer onion slices over the meat.
· Blend the water, garlic, Worcestershire, and bouillon with the mushroom soup.
· Mix flour with the wine and blend it in with the soup mix.
· Pour the soup mix over the meat.
· Add the mushrooms.
· Cook on low for 6 to 7 hours
· Stir in the sour cream and parsley
· Cook for an additional 1/2 hour.

*Comments:*
Will work using the tougher cuts from any big game animal.
Serve over hot buttered wide egg noodles.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Looks awesome. Might have to try it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't drink alcohol so I put twice as much wine in mine as what the recipe calls for.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Looks wonderful! Warm the soul. I might try that with duck (if I'm lucky enough to get any more this year.) If not I've got some venison steaks in the freezer that are a bit on the chewy side.


----------

